# Google, democracy and the truth about internet search



## drsiebenmal (Dec 6, 2016)

Καιρό έχουμε να κουβεντιάσουμε για κάτι πραγματικά ανησυχητικό πάνω στο γραφείο μας. Ορίστε μια ιδέα:

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/04/google-democracy-truth-internet-search-facebook


----------



## sarant (Dec 6, 2016)

Ανησύχησα που το διάβασα και πήγα να κάνω το τεστ και δεν μου έβγαζε τίποτα στην αυτόματη συμπλήρωση. Σκέφτηκα πως είναι επειδή βρισκομαι σε γαλλόφωνο περιβάλλον, αλλά όχι -το διόρθωσαν:

https://www.theguardian.com/technol...-autocomplete-remove-are-jews-evil-suggestion


----------



## SBE (Dec 7, 2016)

Μουαχαχαχαχαχα
Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν έβαλε κανείς Are Greeks...
Εγώ που το έβαλα μου έβγαλε το γνωστό: are Greeks white?
Η απάντηση του ίντερνετ είναι μάλλον, αλλά δεν είμαστε και τόσο σίγουροι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 7, 2016)

sarant said:


> Ανησύχησα που το διάβασα και πήγα να κάνω το τεστ και δεν μου έβγαζε τίποτα στην αυτόματη συμπλήρωση. Σκέφτηκα πως είναι επειδή βρισκομαι σε γαλλόφωνο περιβάλλον, αλλά όχι -το διόρθωσαν:
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/technol...-autocomplete-remove-are-jews-evil-suggestion



Που σημαίνει ότι οι διορθώσεις γίνονται προς το παρόν ad hoc και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα παραμένει, βέβαια...


----------

